# Great beers to go with cigars



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

So I thought I would list some of my favorite beers that go well with cigars

first and foremost are the stouts and porters they always compliment a cigar very nicely

Bells Expedition Stout
Bells Kalamazoo stout
Victory Storm King Imperial Stout
Stone Russian Imperial Stout
Great Lakes Blackout stout
Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald Porter

I think IPAs go very well with cigars, to me the bitterness in the IPA compliments the spice in the cigar.

Bells Hopslam
Bells Two Hearted Ale
Stone Ruination IPA
Stone IPA

Also some fantastic Belgians:

Rochefort 10 Quadrupel
Delirium Tremens

what what kind of brews do you like to have with your cigar?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

A site you (and/or others) may like..... Beer and Cigars


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I like Miller Lite.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

madurolover said:


> I like Miller Lite.


Live a little, try some boutique and micro brew bears.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I like Victory Prima Pils, a clean crisp Pilsner
I also like HopDevil with some smokes and who doesn't like a guiness with a nice chocolatey maduro wrapper.


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

madurolover said:


> I like Miller Lite.


X2

Everyone has their go to everday budget smoke Miller Lite is my go to everday budget Drink...but love micros too, when i have the $ or special occasion


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

scottw said:


> I like Victory Prima Pils, a clean crisp Pilsner
> I also like HopDevil with some smokes and who doesn't like a guiness with a nice chocolatey maduro wrapper.


Ditto on all the Victory Brews, Prima Pils, HopD, Storm King, and Hop Wallop are some of my Favs from them. Man now your making me want to go get some


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I like some micro brews but I am a big cheap beer drinker. I drink high life light with many of my cigars. A corona here and there


----------



## Blindjimme (Feb 13, 2009)

Another one for Miller Lite as the go to, but for the special brews I like Anchor Steam, Fat Tire, Red Hook ESB and good old Sam Adams.


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Doghead Fish 60 Minute IPA


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

edogg said:


> Doghead Fish 60 Minute IPA


 ditto


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Some great beers already listed here like Stone IPA and the Dogfishhead 60 and 90 min., I also love Rogue brewery stuff, but my goto beer is Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. 
I do switch it up to stouts and porters during the winter though. Rogue Chocolate Stout is amazing.


----------



## smphilli (Mar 22, 2009)

guinness draught, it has less carbonation than most other beers. I think its alot smoother, it goes well with all cigars


----------



## BankersHours (Jan 15, 2009)

Sigarz said:


> So I thought I would list some of my favorite beers that go well with cigars
> 
> I think IPAs go very well with cigars, to me the bitterness in the IPA compliments the spice in the cigar.
> 
> ...


Those are two great beers! The Hopslam is a monster for sure! I've only had one or two since we can not get it here in TN, but it was a memorable one! Can you get them outside of Michigan and Wisco?

As for my other favs......

Fat Tire by New Belgium
Magic Hat #9
And of course Miller Lite!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cypress said:


> Live a little, try some boutique and micro brew bears.


Sam, I had my fill of the heavy, dark beers when I was in the Army stationed in Germany.

At the time I was a Dunkel Weizen whore. We had a monastery a little ways down the road that brewed some and it would make you feel like you had been drinking tequila.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Love me some Dogfish 90 Minute when smoking when I have it around. I also was just recently introduced to the Stone line of beers...some great IPA's as well!

If you are looking for a GREAT stout to go with a maduro, look no further than Dogfish Palo Santo Marron (Palo Santo Marron - Dogfish Head Craft Brewery - BeerAdvocate). It is a little pricey but man o' man, what a great beer. It also packs quite a kick at 12% ABV. It has a great chocalate flavor to it though that will compliment most maduro cigars perfectly (especially a CAO Brazilia).


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

So many good beers that go great with cigars!

-Beamish
-Summit ESB
-Summit EPA
-Leinies Creamy Dark
-Sam Adams: Boston Lager, Cream Stout, Black Lager, Scotch Ale, Summer Ale, etc.
-Guiness: Stout, Draught, 250th Anniversary

To name a few.....


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

DSturg369 said:


> A site you (and/or others) may like..... Beer and Cigars


Wow, 2 of my favorite things combined into one website :beerchug: Thx for the link!


----------



## teoulennon (Jul 2, 2009)

gah what beer doesn't go great with a cigar? I pair the flavor profile of the stick with the beer. Heavy, full-bodied sticks get paired with heavy, dark beers. Mild-bodied sticks go with crisp, refreshing beer.

In the darker beers I enjoy milk-stouts such as left-hand's milk stout. I also like Old Peculier, Hobgoblin, Chimay, theres so many! Of the lighter beers I prefer heffeweizen or wheat beers. Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier, Tucher, etc. Anchor Steam beer is pretty crisp and refreshing, as well as alot of pale ales (sierra nevada). 
I've found that some pale ales don't go well with cigars though..too much citrusy "bite" with them, kills my taste buds for the smoke.
Either way, if I'm enjoying a fine cigar, theres a 95% chance there's a beer in my other hand.

The best beer site I've found hands down is http://www.beeradvocate.com check it out.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

BankersHours said:


> Those are two great beers! The Hopslam is a monster for sure! I've only had one or two since we can not get it here in TN, but it was a memorable one! Can you get them outside of Michigan and Wisco?
> 
> As for my other favs......
> 
> ...


actually living in NY Im not able to get Bells anywhere in the area but when Im in PA or FL I try to pick up a few six packs. the first time I tried the expedition stout it was like a smack in the face, a seriously full bodied beer, absolutely delicious!

Dsturg369 thanks for the link I havent run across that site yet.

I use beeradvocate and ratetbeer alot.

But I am impressed with the entire line of Stone, Bells and Alesmith beers, some great stuff!

I would love to include some Alesmith in my list but its very hard to come by in the states Ive been in recently. I have a bottle of Alesmith holiday ale but thats the only one ive found. I would love to get my hands on a bottle of the speedway stout. I hear thats fantastic. I have a trip to north carolina coming up and Im hoping to find some there but who knows. might just be available in Cali-forn-ia where its made.


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

There are so many beers that go well...
But if I have to chose one, Yuengling Traditional Lager


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

The only beer I really, REALLY like is a mirco-brew that I no longer have access to....

Black Butte Porter

Only available to the Pacific Northwest locals (lucky bastids! ).

I'd trade every Opus I own for a case.


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

Don't find that IPA's compliment a cigar that well, so I usually go with a stout or something malty rather than hoppy. Here are some of my favorites:

Boréale Noire
St. Ambroise Oatmeal Stout
Fuller's London Porter
Rogue Hazelnut
Ayinger Celebrator


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

DoctaJ said:


> Love me some Dogfish 90 Minute when smoking when I have it around. I also was just recently introduced to the Stone line of beers...some great IPA's as well!
> 
> If you are looking for a GREAT stout to go with a maduro, look no further than Dogfish Palo Santo Marron (Palo Santo Marron - Dogfish Head Craft Brewery - BeerAdvocate). It is a little pricey but man o' man, what a great beer. It also packs quite a kick at *12% ABV*. It has a great chocalate flavor to it though that will compliment most maduro cigars perfectly (especially a CAO Brazilia).


It isn't too sweet with such a high ABV?


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

DSturg369 said:


> The only beer I really, REALLY like is a mirco-brew that I no longer have access to....
> 
> Black Butte Porter
> 
> ...


perhaps that wont be necessary

pm sent


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Joe!! :tu


----------



## rrgarvey (Jul 31, 2009)

my favorite beer to go with a cigar is a micro brewery from near my home town in ontario, Canada, called Neustadt 10W30, best beer ever, its a nice malty grain premium dark ale, and has one a bunch of awards too


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Breckenridge Vanilla Porter goes nicely with a sweeter maduro wrapper.
I like Boulevard pale ale for most others. If the cigar is really spicy a nice IPA isn't too bad but it's got to be a really spicy cigar. :couch2:


----------



## Captain_Ron (Feb 1, 2007)

yuengling and heineken goes good with my sticks:cowboyic9:


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Great post!


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

Home brew.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Various Sam Adams, and my Best Friend's Dad's homebrews are KILLER brews.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

The sam's adam Utopia is very good with a connecticut leaf.


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

That does sound interesting. Any particular cigar you'd recommend?
SA Utopia is a very good brew.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

I like my home brews myself.


----------



## Snapr (Aug 29, 2009)

I like my home brews as well. I have an awesome honey porter that I brew. Goes great with a fresh Onyx.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Affligem trippel. 

My god, what a good brew.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I am a simple man when it comes to beer. Kokanee is my choice. IMO, the best beer in the world!


----------



## Randy_LL (Aug 29, 2009)

i just tryed for the first tima a very cold micky beer ,, it wus grate sorry i didnt have a good cigar to go with. but if i had a choice it would be a camacho triple maduro!!!!


----------



## Snapr (Aug 29, 2009)

Two great beers that go with cigars ranked #1 and #2 in my book.

1.) Sam Adams Imperial Pilsner (Only brewed in one bath per year)
( I beleive this will come out this year at end of September..I will check)

2.) Goose Island IPA..

Both are loaded in the Hop department,,Great with stogies..


----------



## byrkek (Aug 29, 2009)

Miller light - Sam Adams - New Castle. It depends on the mood, light, dark, mild or full body.


----------



## domerthefrog (Sep 2, 2009)

hacker pschorr is one of my favorites with a gar, and in fact it is the only time i drink that particular beer.


----------



## tdkimer (Aug 14, 2009)

Breckenridge Brewery Vanilla Porter. It's available year round and seems to be made for Padrons.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Most major brands (Bud, etc) are like sex in rowboat to me (******* close to water!)

I really like Pacifico, Hoegarten, and Guiness is always welcome!


----------



## Randy_LL (Aug 29, 2009)

im playing hooky from work,,lol ,, so i got a case of guiness and a few tatuaje la riquesas,,,lets see if it works


----------



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

Besides the stuff from Ommegang that I mentioned, how could I forget Ayinger Celebrator Double Bock? Great with cigars that have a strong flavor profile.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

I like to experiment....Sam Adams Boston and Double Bock are great flavor companions to most of the cigars I smoke, but I did mix it up one night and had some Heineken with a full flavor corojo smoke. I won't spoil it for you, but you should try it. Maybe you like the combo, maybe you won't..but you will never know until you try it.:biggrin1:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Dogfish IPA for me.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

Frodo said:


> Dogfish IPA for me.


great stuff I like the 90min the 120 is a bit strong for me


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Definitely Dogfishead 90 Minute. Also good is Gaelic Ale, made by Highland(er?) Brew co.


----------

